# Nephrurus (Underwoodisaurus) milii pics



## Lars K (Nov 15, 2007)

(The Underwoodisaurus milii are now Nephrurus milii again)
Here's my Nephrurus milii pair. 
They are 1,5 years old.


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 15, 2007)

your not to bad at all with a camera LarsK, also helps when you have such beautiful animals to photograph!
but is there a reason for the tails to be shaped as they are?
: )


----------



## Miss B (Nov 15, 2007)

Great photos as always Lars, and beautiful gex!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 15, 2007)

Such beautiful U.milii Lars!!!!
Never seen any in Aus with that much vibrant patterning.

Very jealous indeed.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice comments!!! 




Whisper2 said:


> your not to bad at all with a camera LarsK, also helps when you have such beautiful animals to photograph!
> but is there a reason for the tails to be shaped as they are?
> : )




They can "store" fat in their tails.


----------



## krusty (Nov 16, 2007)

very nice i love the bright yellow spotts.


----------



## firedragon (Nov 16, 2007)

awsome looking little animals


----------



## Lars K (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you very much krusty and firedragon!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 17, 2007)

its better then that theve settled for Nephrus milli


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 17, 2007)

PiMp said:


> its better then that theve settled for Nephrus milli



its milii (mill e-eye) 
not milli


----------

